
Contrasting native Erlang performance vs raw C vs C NIF functions - luu
http://cs.mcgill.ca/~abeaul10/blog/3.html
======
cultureulterior
What about the popcnt intel intrinsic?
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11114017/whats-the-
differ...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11114017/whats-the-difference-
between-popcnt-and-mm-popcnt-u32)

